# Advice needed - how to market different color honeys



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

For the first time since I started beekeeping a few years ago I have different colors of spring honey from two different locations. One location is very dark. The other is light. In the past these honeys have been the same color. Has anyone experienced this before and if so how did you handle it? Did you sell these as two different flavors?

Thanks in advance for the advice.

Jay


----------



## buzzsaw (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello Hokie,

I keep the honey harvested / bottled from each of my production apiaries separate. My 3 locations are within 45 miles of each other and often times the honey is a different color. I offer tasters of each of the locations (squeeze bottle and disposable sampler spoons) while working the farmers markets and explain to customers what makes the honey different and special based on the local nectar flow for a given apiary and year. I sell more 3-packs (1 bottle from each location) than I do singles. Personally, it gives you a great marketing opportunity.

Steve


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Sometimes we tell folks where the general area it comes from. To folks that live close by that area or have family there you can't sell them any other Honey but that in their mind it is the best whether the honey tastes the same as the others. We have folks that only want dark. Some that only want light. Having variety is sweet!


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

I place my honey in bulk containers and in the fall I mix it all together, I label it as all seasons floral mix, I explain to the customer that I do it so my allergy suffers get the benefit of pollen from the whole year, ( I sell raw honey only )


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I've finished putting all the honey in five gallon buckets and it looks like I'll have a dark bucket, a light bucket, and five blended buckets. It'll work its way out. In your experience are the number of people who like light honey the same as those who prefer dark?


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Our club has a honey tasting contest. In the fall. Had a couple boxes of buckfast that won. I market is it as awarded win and add a premium price to it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I sort them by color as I harvest. If nothing else it gets people to talk to you when they ask about the different colors and if you give samples it suddenly makes honey more interesting.


----------

